# Southbend Automatic Carriage Stop



## Investigator (Aug 14, 2017)

I've been taking my 16" lathe apart to move.  I'm down to the bed and stands.  But I have found is has a somewhat rare factory automatic carriage stop installed.



I am having a bit of trouble removing it.  It' sits lower than the bottom of the bed, so it needs to  be removed for moving and painting.  The bolt on which the lever pivots, which is screwed into the lathe bed, is fastened with a pin preventing the bolt from turning.  Any one know a way to remove that?


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2017)

Probably a taper pin ? If so find the small end side , knock it out with a punch a little smaller
There are probably several taper pins on that lathe.


----------

